# New Star Wars Game has a Jedi Tonfa?



## MA-Caver (Jul 12, 2007)

So I was cruising around Yahoo reading the news and saw the article about the new Star Wars computer game and scrolled through the pics/screenshots and saw... a Jedi with two lightsabers... ok nothing unusual about that but wait a second... omg, they're TONFAS!! Now I get to wondering just how would one fight with them... looks cool!  http://starwars.yahoo.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Now I get to wondering just how would one fight with them... looks cool!


 
Very carefully.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

Neat--but surely that's a double-edged sword, so to speak!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 13, 2007)

Woe be to the user who tries to make a 360 degree swing!  Not to say that it won't be successful, but that user would have a hard time doing it more than once...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Woe be to the user who tries to make a 360 degree swing!  Not to say that it won't be successful, but that user would have a hard time doing it more than once...



I know... seems to me that the game designer that created that character might NOT know exactly how Tonfas work or used... just thought it would look way cool. Which it does but from a Martialist stand-point... it's impractical. It might be usable from a different technique but not traditional. 

Ahhh the pressures of being a game designer that needs to have something NEW with each succeeding game.


----------



## crushing (Jul 13, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I know... seems to me that the game designer that created that character might NOT know exactly how Tonfas work or used... just thought it would look way cool. Which it does but from a Martialist stand-point... it's impractical. It might be usable from a different technique but not traditional.
> 
> Ahhh the pressures of being a game designer that needs to have something NEW with each succeeding game.


 

I agree.  I'm trying to think of a more practical way to combine the 'light' with a tonfa.  Maybe have the 'light' along the outside of the monouchi (like a half round), rather than extending out from it.  There would still be a lot of limitations and risk in it's use.  But, you're right, it wouldn't look as cool in that picture.

I suppose with the technology of the time/world, the tonfa could be programmed to detect specific motions and points to activate a light blade out of either the zento or koto.  Or, you could just use the force for such switching.  Not to mention have another light blade source out of the egashira!  Now try to translate those techniques to your PS/3 or XBOX controller!


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Which it does but from a Martialist stand-point... it's impractical.



Hey, the whole lightsaber thing (while immensely cool) is immensely impractical!  From a martial stand-point, I would want one of those personal force field shields from The Phantom Menace along with a rapid-fire laser cannon.  Or better yet, actually use all that advanced computing to make a robotic battle system that doesn't fall all over itself.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I know... seems to me that the game designer that created that character might NOT know exactly how Tonfas work or used... just thought it would look way cool. Which it does but from a Martialist stand-point... it's impractical. It might be usable from a different technique but not traditional.


Not too different than the double light saber Darth Maul used.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 16, 2007)

It seems that the light saber would be somewhat impractical too, IMO.


----------

